# 65 rear quarter window?



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there a trick in installing these? I am talking to myself trying to get these windows into the tracks and assembled!:confused
Really should have paid better attention when I removed them.
Do I really need to have them anyways?

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

No one has a trick in doing this?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't help with a 65 specifically, but when I took the q-windows out of my 67 Camaro, I removed them as sort of an assembly. The window and and main track with winder went in together first and then the other track last and yeah, even after only a week of them being out, I was frustrated putting them back in and getting them to work properly...


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Mitch,

Just checking to see if I was loosing it! This is a three hand job on a one hand space.

Oh, sending you my gooberd up tool for installing the upper bushings. Have no real time to make one, and I think when I will need this one again will be when we are all driving Bama Bama bang bangs!
hang onto it. Pretty self explanatory on its use.

rich :cheers


----------

